# Carbon Fiber Euro Tails



## DiGaBLe (May 21, 2003)

Anybody purchased these yet? If so, got photos? I would like to see what it looks like, preferably on a black model.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

go to b15sentra.net and look in the cosmetic section. Do a search when you get there, if you start another Altezza tread you'll get killed.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

yes he will....altezza's = DEATH!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yes I have some on my spec, the link to pics of my car are in my signature.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

also, I hope you do know that the CF altezzas aren't even close to real, they r just some plastic that look like CF when you are a few feet away, it is noticeable that they aren't when u get close, they still look ok, sorry i dont have a black car tho


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Say Euro Tails 10 times in the dark in front of a mirror and Samo will show up and kick your ass.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's on.

Someone. Someone _please_ explain to me the "Euroness" of these taillights? I don't see them on cars in Europe, stock or modified. So what's Euro? Arrgghhh...

By the way, they're hideous... be very afraid...

EDIT: Arrgggggggggghhhhhhhhh again.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ha ha ha ha ha. "say euro tails 10 times in the dark...."
i useto want "euro tails" before i realized how completely riced out and overdone they are.

edit: CorNut your car is sweet!!! even with the tails. i love the pic by the jet. great angle!!!


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Altezza's is also a bad name to call those....uhhmmm.... clear/red/carbonfiber/shit box lites...lol.... i am so glas the dont make them for 240sx's!!!!!!!


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i love altezzas...if they are on an altezzas but other than that i just call them wannabee's if they are on anything else or rice lights.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

i second that


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

RICE LITES!!!!!! there we go...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *i am so glas the dont make them for 240sx's!!!!!!! *


don't speak too soon....

Your car is gaining in popularity everyday.

I just saw a new procarparts.com ad in the new Super Street.
They now have them for the 90-96 300ZX...I bet those Z owners never thought they would make those taillights for the Z either.

Now, the Z has been owned.....


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*ANY OUT THERE????*

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE ARE ANY EURO TAILLIGHTS FOR A 92 MAXIMA. IF NOT DO YOU THINK THE 95 MODEL EURO TAILLIGHTS WOULD FIT PROPER.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Do a search, its like the most commonly asked question.........google works fine...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> don't speak too soon....
> 
> Your car is gaining in popularity everyday.
> 
> ...


p10 and p11 guys got owned too


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Instead of looking for 'rice lites' (good name) why not just take your lights apart and spray the inside a matching color? It would be a much cleaner look instead of having that hiny 'gloss' you see on the plastic? I saw that on a yellow B15 the other day and thought it was pretty sweet- as long as you don't block out the brake lights.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if ('euro' != 'altezzas');
"Cookie for noob";
else;
open("Can of Whoopass");


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, be advised, we ran some extensive tests back in 2002. 

It seems that Altezzas WILL NOT improve 1/4 mile times or dyno horsepower, however, we did see a significant DECREASE in fuel economy.

On our stock test car, here are the fuel results:
87 octane:
stock: 33mpg highway / 29mpg city
w/ altezzas: 24mpg highway / 18mpg city
93 octane:
stock: 34mpg highway / 29mpg city
w/ altezzas: 27mpg highway / 20mpg city
110 octane, race fuel:
stock: 35mpg highway / 31mpg city
w/ altezzas: 30mpg highway / 21mpg city


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

well actaully alteezas will help you out on the next fast and furious casting callings


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> i am so glas the dont make them for 240sx's!!!!!!!


The end is here:http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33716&item=7970173278&rd=1
It sucks because they look like a very well manufactured, quality part... if only they weren't so GHEY!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mmmmm, nothing's cooler than water in the tail lights.


----------

